# Olive Oil



## Farroid (Aug 19, 2008)

Can i put this on tuna for a little flavouring?

or is it a bad idea?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd say that olive oil in moderation is never bad for you. It's full of lovely good stuff.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Try olive oil, squeeze of lemon jiuce and fresh ground black pepper to zing bland tuna!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Well i put tons in my protein shakes so i think you will be ok:lol:


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

try good oil from sainsburys pressed hemp oil full of omegas 3 , 6, 9 tastes nice too


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Olive oil is awesome, so yes.

Extra virgin is best, but more expensive.

If you want to up your calories then bang on with this secret weapon.......

It will help with lowering the glycemic load of a meal too........

Diet or bulk, it is nector............................


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

cshaobuip967679 said:


> hello ,everyone who know how to make ** fast??


What the f()ck are you on about:confused1:


----------

